# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Phera-Plex the replacement for Superdrol

## bluelightning3

Well as many of you are disappointed that Superdrol is being discontinued I felt that there has to be something to replace it. So I emailed Anabolic Xtreme the makers of Superdrol and received an email stating that Phera-Plex is better. Now anyone can say anything for sales, *but has anyone tried this?* Here is the email I received today.



Yes we do now. Phera-Plex will provide much better gains than
Superdrol. It is far Superior.
Regards,

Kevin Smith
President
Anabolic Resources
Anabolic Xtreme
[email protected]
www.AnabolicX.com
(888)388-7566 Ext 703

----------


## Bryan2

phera plex is good stuff but it is highly androgenic

----------


## fLgAtOr

Supposed to be more like Ergomax....not superdrol. I haven't heard too much feedback about it though.

----------


## Giantz11

Phea-Plex is not a replacement, they are different compunds. PP is about 2.5X more anabolic than SD and about 9X more Androgenic . The androgenic sides should be much more prevelant with PP. But still it is a very solid compound. Very similar to ErgoMax which people seem to be very happy with.

----------


## copenhagen

so what androgenic characteristics will people see on pp?

----------


## Giantz11

Enlarged Prostate, Acne, Hairloss, Aggression, those are the typical sides of highly Androgenic compounds.

----------


## copenhagen

thanks giantz11

----------


## Papi93

Has anyone experienced the increased libido from Phera Plex?

----------


## sputnik

Yeah I wouldn't say it's a replacement, but there have been some not responding so well to SD that have done very well with PP, such as myself. In fact when I first gave SD a go, I was told that in fact PP or Ergo may be better for me. In terms of androgenic sides, I have got some pimples, but not more than I did with SD, no hairloss, but I have noticed more agression actually.

In terms of libido, just as good as with SD  :7up:

----------


## Papi93

> Yeah I wouldn't say it's a replacement, but there have been some not responding so well to SD that have done very well with PP, such as myself. In fact when I first gave SD a go, I was told that in fact PP or Ergo may be better for me. In terms of androgenic sides, I have got some pimples, but not more than I did with SD, no hairloss, but I have noticed more agression actually.
> 
> In terms of libido, just as good as with SD


Is it a subtle difference in libido or a dramatic one?

----------


## sputnik

Dramatic? hmmmm, i don't know about that, but I find myself thinking about it a lot more, wake up with a woody every morning, loads are bigger (already huge but hey i'll take the extra), and get quite excited seeing all the girls in town where i work

----------


## Papi93

> Dramatic? hmmmm, i don't know about that, but I find myself thinking about it a lot more, wake up with a woody every morning, loads are bigger (already huge but hey i'll take the extra), and get quite excited seeing all the girls in town where i work


Thanks. It doesn't sound like the libidio change is as drastic as the 4AD I took years ago. My girlfriend was a very tired woman, to say the least.

----------


## Milky87

PP and ErgoMax both have the same active ingredient but the ratios of isomers in each is different. There are 2 positional isomers (2-ene and 3-ene) aswell as two stereoisomers (5a and 5b). 

The potency of each is as follows:
5a-2-ene > 5b-2-ene > 5a-3-ene > 5b-3-ene

PP is supposedly 100% 5a-2-ene while Ergo is something like a 7:2 mix of 5a-2-ene:5b-2-ene. Ergo also contains an undetermined amount of the 3-ene stereoisomers

----------


## cfiler

So what would be a better idea for a AR member, stocking up on superdrol, or using phera plex instead?

It looks alot stronger. I have been toying around with the idea of running another prohormone cycle. (Last one was 1test & 4ad back in 2002 or 2003)
I don't want to miss out. I was waiting for a product that was supposed to be way better than 1ad, but it was a flop... and I missed out on a 1ad cycle.

Anybody run both? Are the sides of phrea plex worth it because it's gains are alot more drastic than superdrol?

----------


## Papi93

I thinking of running Phera Plex at 30mg ED for 4 weeks. How long would a typical PCT be for a Phera Plex - only cycle? I know you run PCT until fully recovered but I was just looking for general suggestions. I'm thinking 100mg Clomid, 20mg Nolva, and 0.25mg Arimidex for 1-2 weeks.

----------


## chest6

I would go 3 to be safe man.

----------


## sputnik

Do 4 weeks for PCT just as u wold for SD. Again Papi, I suggest that 30mg for 4 weeks will be a waste of money. So far I put on more weight in my first 2 weeks doing 20mg. Anyways, up to u.

----------


## Papi93

> Do 4 weeks for PCT just as u wold for SD. Again Papi, I suggest that 30mg for 4 weeks will be a waste of money. So far I put on more weight in my first 2 weeks doing 20mg. Anyways, up to u.


I'll go with the 20mg. It will save me some money  :Nutkick:  . What did your PCT look like?

----------


## sputnik

10,20,20,30 would be good i think...at least, that's what I'll be trying the next time

as to PCT, i thnk i mentioned it in the other PP thread....T-Drive, PowerFULL, and Crethyl Thunder

----------


## Papi93

> I would go 3 to be safe man.


How suppressive your Max LMG cycle? Any noticeable testicular atrophy?

----------


## chest6

Noticable, yes. Significant, no. I did stay on the HotTer and tongkat for a good 4-5 weeks though.

----------


## Papi93

> 10,20,20,30 would be good i think...at least, that's what I'll be trying the next time
> 
> as to PCT, i thnk i mentioned it in the other PP thread....T-Drive, PowerFULL, and Crethyl Thunder


What would be the most phera plex cycles you would run in one year?

----------


## sputnik

I've actually asked this exact question myself...the advice I got was that to be on the safe side, roughly 3 per year of whether it be PP or SD.

----------


## Papi93

> I've actually asked this exact question myself...the advice I got was that to be on the safe side, roughly 3 per year of whether it be PP or SD.


Without blood work being done, I have read that four was the tops.

----------


## sputnik

4's prob fine...I've done 1 SD, now 1 PP, so I guess i could do 1 more with PP and one PP/SD combined...all lading to some fantastic gains...but I'll prob err on the side of caution and just do 1 more within the 12 month period

----------


## Papi93

> 4's prob fine...I've done 1 SD, now 1 PP, so I guess i could do 1 more with PP and one PP/SD combined...all lading to some fantastic gains...but I'll prob err on the side of caution and just do 1 more within the 12 month period


Do you use any other pro-hormones or steroids during the year?

----------


## sputnik

me? nah. Stuff like PP ad SD is as far as I will go.

----------


## Papi93

> me? nah. Stuff like PP ad SD is as far as I will go.


I don't remember if you commented on this but have you used any M1T in the past? If so, how does it compare to the phera plex?

----------


## sputnik

sorry bud, but never tried the stuff....PP and SD are the most hard core stuff I've ever used and will use

----------


## Papi93

> sorry bud, but never tried the stuff....PP and SD are the most hard core stuff I've ever used and will use


I've used 4AD back when it was legal. It was a transdermal spray on version. I took one gram a day and had excellent results. 1AD did nada for me  :Frown:  .

----------


## chest6

andro products r crap imo

----------


## Papi93

> andro products r crap imo


4AD was the shit. I ran with 1g ED. Bryan, supplement guru, said it's comparable to test prop at 50mg ED.

----------


## chest6

yup, saw that up there. Never tried 1AD or 4AD actually. Just tried things w/ andro in them. I was young as hell when I did them, wont even mention my age. I doubt they would have worked even if I tried them out now. Did Animal Stak and P6. P6 had mostly iol's in it which seemed to be more effective.

----------


## Bryan2

> 4AD was the shit. I ran with 1g ED. Bryan, supplement guru, said it's comparable to test prop at 50mg ED.



yup you basically have the exact same amount of test in your system as you would runnin tesp P

----------


## cfiler

Phrea Plex seems to be alot more effective than superdrol. I'm pretty excited about this product. Can't wait for a PP log. I think in the new year, I might run a cycle. This is sounding very appe****g. It sure took the suppliment companies to come up with something as effective as the good ol prohormones.

----------


## Papi93

> yup, saw that up there. Never tried 1AD or 4AD actually. Just tried things w/ andro in them. I was young as hell when I did them, wont even mention my age. I doubt they would have worked even if I tried them out now. Did Animal Stak and P6. P6 had mostly iol's in it which seemed to be more effective.


What's P6? What, also, is iol's?

----------


## Bryan2

P6 was put out as a blend of PHs by cellucor it was alright but didnt have enough one 1 PH to be cost effective

iols meaning the diol version of the PHs first were diones which converted to the target hormone at a lower rate then the diols.

----------


## Papi93

> P6 was put out as a blend of PHs by cellucor it was alright but didnt have enough one 1 PH to be cost effective
> 
> iols meaning the diol version of the PHs first were diones which converted to the target hormone at a lower rate then the diols.


Thanks Bryan. What dosage would you run Phera Plex at? One member said anything above 20mg is a waste and another said stay with 30mg.

----------


## Bryan2

play around with the dose try 20 for a while and ramp up if you feel needed but realistically you shouldnt need to go up to 30mg as 20mg will still give you great gains.

----------


## sputnik

hey Bryan I suggested, based on the reviews I've seen and my own current usage, to do 10,20,20,30 or something similar, what do u think?

----------


## Papi93

> hey Bryan I suggested, based on the reviews I've seen and my own current usage, to do 10,20,20,30 or something similar, what do u think?


I always wondered why you just don't go 20mg throughout?

----------


## sputnik

something about letting ur body adjust to it, so that if u jump straight into 20 it may be a bit of a waste in ur 1st week....having said that I jumped straight into 20mg...bt I do see the value in starting at 10 and taking it to 3 for the last week

----------


## Bryan2

Yes it can work but with this compound there really isnt too much negative sides fot the body to have thus there really isnt too much use in "easing" into the compound.

But it is always best to play around with doses and see how your own body will personally react to it.

----------


## Bryan2

I noticed your avatar sputnik any affiliation or you just really like there products???

----------


## sputnik

Bryan, first a fan, but as of a cpl of months ago an AvantLabs rep...I would never use a co's logo as an avatar, otherwise I would use 3 or 4 logos!

Ur right about little sides at all....except agression of course

----------


## chest6

> P6 was put out as a blend of PHs by cellucor it was alright but didnt have enough one 1 PH to be cost effective
> 
> iols meaning the diol version of the PHs first were diones which converted to the target hormone at a lower rate then the diols.


yup...thanks bryan. P6 wasnt all that great..MAG 10 was pretty good but it was a prosteroid

----------


## cmax

How does Phera-Plex compare to 1-TU and 4AD in terms of effectiveness and side effects?

----------


## Natural Mac

Sounds like phera plex is some good sh!t. I ran a 4 week cycle of SD with great results, but my cholesterol levels went to crap. My Doctor nearly shit and put me on Vytorin. Needless to say, I will never use SD again. Has anyone had any blood work done post cycle to see the sides? How does PP affect Cholesterol and blood levels? Thanks.

----------


## Papi93

> Sounds like phera plex is some good sh!t. I ran a 4 week cycle of SD with great results, but my cholesterol levels went to crap. My Doctor nearly shit and put me on Vytorin. Needless to say, I will never use SD again. Has anyone had any blood work done post cycle to see the sides? How does PP affect Cholesterol and blood levels? Thanks.


Excellent question! Bump for replies.

----------


## fLgAtOr

Had mine done 2 or 3 months after with a HDL of 44 and a LDL of 105...Total cholesterol of 165.

Used SD for 4 weeks and then Ergomax for the next 4.

----------


## DWayne

How is PP on the hairline? Of all the posts i have read so far, no reports of hairloss. Seems like as androgenic as it is, hairloss would be a given. Any bros prone to baldness try this yet?

----------


## Papi93

> Had mine done 2 or 3 months after with a HDL of 44 and a LDL of 105...Total cholesterol of 165.
> 
> Used SD for 4 weeks and then Ergomax for the next 4.


It was done 2-3 months after 4 weeks of SD and 4 weeks of Ergomax (total of 8 weeks)? Thanks for the reply!

----------


## Natural Mac

> Had mine done 2 or 3 months after with a HDL of 44 and a LDL of 105...Total cholesterol of 165.
> 
> Used SD for 4 weeks and then Ergomax for the next 4.


WOW! That is some awesome levels. You either have great genetics or are one conditioned freak.  :LOL:

----------


## fLgAtOr

> WOW! That is some awesome levels. You either have great genetics or are one conditioned freak.


Really? Or are you just messin' with me?

All I know is that Total is suposed to be under 200, HDL needs to be = or > than 40, and LDL needs to be under 130. And this is just according to my sheet that I got back from the doc. My triglycerides were 78 and needed to be under 150. Got lots of other numbers that I really didn't care about too..in case anyone is curious.

fL

----------


## Bojangles69

hows the blood pressure with pp, last cycle i did was m1t and died on day 6 cause my bp was through the roof i was gettn dizzy and all, hawthorne did nothing for me.

----------


## max2extreme

I dont see how pp can be more effective than sd for me. what about things like high blood pressure, and any of the blah stuff that sd does... do you get the same with pp and do you need to use the same kinda cycle with pp like niacin, etc?

----------


## Bryan2

> I dont see how pp can be more effective than sd for me. what about things like high blood pressure, and any of the blah stuff that sd does... do you get the same with pp and do you need to use the same kinda cycle with pp like niacin, etc?



you should use the same protective supps on cycle with any oral but PP tends to be ALOT milder in terms of bloodwork and side effects

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I'm on a Ergomax and Prostanozol stack right now that looks like
Ergomax LMG @ 30mg/day
Prostanzol @ 75mg/day 
Milk Thistle 3x a day with each 

PCT will be, Anabolic Extremes PCT and ZMA

----------


## Papi93

> I'm on a Ergomax and Prostanozol stack right now that looks like
> Ergomax LMG @ 30mg/day
> Prostanzol @ 75mg/day 
> Milk Thistle 3x a day with each 
> 
> PCT will be, Anabolic Extremes PCT and ZMA


I would take out the ZMA (or leave in if you got the cash) and add Anabolic Xtreme's Retain (blocks cortisol). Cortisol can catabolize muscle during PCT.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Yeah I took out the ZMA and im adding anabolic extrains "retain" stack, (PCT, Retain, and Rampage) Thursday. 


But i'm getting amazing gains from the Ergo/Prostan stack

----------


## Milky87

^ keep us updated on your progress please

----------


## bigbr

I allready take a cholestrol medication. Will it effect a cycle of PP.

----------


## Papi93

> ^ keep us updated on your progress please


Milky87, do you know how Phera Plex affects cholesterol? Is it as harsh as Superdrol?

----------


## Milky87

Nope, I have no infomation on that. Will see if I can find any

I didnt find shit on it

----------


## Papi93

> Nope, I have no infomation on that. Will see if I can find any
> 
> I didnt find shit on it


Wow, stumped a guru  :LOL:  . JK, Milky87.

Anyway, I read that you are a proponent of nolva PCTs (without clomid that is). I remember reading that nolva improves your blood profiles, after a cycle. Have you read anything about this? Does clomid have the same effect, if so?

----------


## Bryan2

PP while still being amethyl will effect your blood levels but isnt too harsh at all.


Clomid works as well for improving lipids but not as well due to the fact that a larger dose is needed and side effects are more prominent at higher doses.

----------


## Milky87

Papi93: Me, a guru? aw shux.

Yes I am a fan of straight nolva PCT's. Not only it is more effective, it also makes clomid redundant because they both work via the same pathway. There is also a lower ocurance of side effects.

Another thing that gives me the irits is when people compare arimidex with letrozole , saying that letrozole is stronger even though doses are 1mg and 2.5mg respectively*

*yes, I do realise that not everyone uses these doses. Thes are the doses generally used against breas cancer

----------


## Papi93

Thanks guys. What dose would you recommend for a nolva-only PCT? 60mg ED?

----------


## DevilsDeity

> Thanks guys. What dose would you recommend for a nolva-only PCT? 60mg ED?


ill run 10-15mg during cycle and 30 pct

----------


## Papi93

> ill run 10-15mg during cycle and 30 pct


Why do you run 10-15mg during your cycle? Gyno problems?

----------


## DevilsDeity

i just always have 
1, just in case of gyno (i got burning itchy nips from 1-ad and 4-ad @ high doses after that i always run nolva during)
2, some say it helps lipid profiles.

----------


## Papi93

> i just always have 
> 1, just in case of gyno (i got burning itchy nips from 1-ad and 4-ad @ high doses after that i always run nolva during)
> 2, some say it helps lipid profiles.


Interesting application, in regards to the lipid profiles. Thanks!

----------


## Milky87

40,20,20 should be good enough for only a 3-4 week oral cycle. If you want to go longer, add an extra week at 40

----------


## Papi93

> 40,20,20 should be good enough for only a 3-4 week oral cycle. If you want to go longer, add an extra week at 40


Do you experience better results when on the 40mg dose? Some have said yes and some have said anything over 20mg is a waste. I respect your opinion.

----------


## Milky87

I was talking in respect to a PCT with nolva, not PP dose.

The only AAS ive used was anavar at 10mg to see if I could squeeze a few more centimeters out of my growth. Im still too young to use AAS in 'real' cycles

----------


## the mani 26

what does this mean when someone says 10/20/20/30 as a cycle......how many grams is one SD pill???? 
please tell me how many i should take a day for how many days.

----------


## novastepp

wll find out how many mg are in a serving and the figure out how many pills you need to make 10,20,or 30mg. and do a search...


bump! because this article is HooooougE!

----------


## bangbang82

Hey Ive Been On Phera Plex For 12 Days Gained About 5lbs, But It Feels Like A Tighting In My Lower Back Were Kidneys Are, Anyone Know If That Is A Side Effect, Thanks

----------


## StateChamp

I have heard others complain of this while using Superdrol but not PP, this would be good to know though. hope everything goes will for ya man...

----------


## Natty99

> Hey Ive Been On Phera Plex For 12 Days Gained About 5lbs, But It Feels Like A Tighting In My Lower Back Were Kidneys Are, Anyone Know If That Is A Side Effect, Thanks


Probably ur liver bro.......Taking any Milk Thistle?

----------


## gr8twht

i just started SD a week ago, and just found this site tonight; while trying to find out more info on SD........ this is a really helpful forum! i heard about SD from some guys at the gym i workout at, and im hoping it works. the guy had told me about getting some liver pills, but i really didnt understand what for until reading this, and the post above, really got me thinking i better go get something because the past few nights ive woken up in the morning and lower back has been killing me ....... also, some of the above post have me a little worried about how i jumped into taking these .... it says 2-3 daily, but ive been taking 4 ... 2 in morning and 2 before working out in afternoon .... i was going to do this for my 1st wk and then cut back to 3 daily .... any ideas or suggestions? also, any suggestions on making bi-ceps grow? this is one part of my body that has never had any gains?

----------


## Panzerfaust

For those that are taking or have taken PP, i would be interested to see your dietary approach while on PP. Stats and kCals?

After all, this is only a supplement and it seems there has been no discussion regarding dietary approach while on PP, obviously diet is the key to getting the most out of a PP cycle.

----------


## StateChamp

> i just started SD a week ago, and just found this site tonight; while trying to find out more info on SD........ this is a really helpful forum! i heard about SD from some guys at the gym i workout at, and im hoping it works. the guy had told me about getting some liver pills, but i really didnt understand what for until reading this, and the post above, really got me thinking i better go get something because the past few nights ive woken up in the morning and lower back has been killing me ....... also, some of the above post have me a little worried about how i jumped into taking these .... it says 2-3 daily, but ive been taking 4 ... 2 in morning and 2 before working out in afternoon .... i was going to do this for my 1st wk and then cut back to 3 daily .... any ideas or suggestions? also, any suggestions on making bi-ceps grow? this is one part of my body that has never had any gains?


Hey man i know how confusing it is to first getting started and to know what to do but now your doing the right thing by asking questions. here is a base of supplements i'am planning on taking(some variations) when i do my Phera Plex cycle. if your short on cash you can probably do without the AX products, but i heard great things about them. most of the supps you can get from your local Wal-Mart. but the Nolva just click on it and you can get it from there. one other thing keep researching man!! i pretty much did it for ya though...

taken whole cycle
AX perfect cycle- 2tab ed
milk thistle- 500mg ed
flax seed oil -3000 mg ed
hawthorne berry -1500mg ed
multi vit.

PCT 4weeks
nolva- 40mg ed(first 2 weeks)
down to 20mg ed for last two weeks.
AX retain- 3/2/2/1 tab. ed
AX pct- 3/2/1/1 tab. ed

----------


## Thekidtmac

Is PP easier on the liver than SD?

----------


## Thekidtmac

Is PP easier on the liver than SD?

----------


## Cocklyaev

PP, in relation to Superdrol, in my opinion is easier on your whole body...i ran a 7-8 week SD/PP cycle late last summer as follows: 10mg PP/ 20mg PP/ 30mg PP/ 20mg PP-10mg SD/ 10mg PP-20mg SD/ 30mg SD/ 30mg SD. I ate everything in my path (but really more of a clean bulk) and throughout it all made incredible size and strength gains. The PP portion of the cycle was perfect...but when i got to the SD part, i started getting the dreaded SD backpumps/pain that you could only get away from with sleep...the Superdrol strength gains were MUCH more exaggerated and much quicker than the PP, but i dont think i will ever take any Superdrol again..way too harsh on me, and from what i hear, many others. I had some delayed gyno from this cycle due to my poor pct (didnt start going to forums till 5 months ago) and am taking Letrozole to try and dig myself out and start a Pheraplex only cycle soon. This time with proper nolva/clomid and vitamins for my pct, and not rebound xt(wtf, why would people advertise this for AAS pct?). I know a lot of people say to keep the PP dosage low, but the way my body reacts to it, i thought to do a cycle tapering every 5 days: 20/30/30/40/40/40/40/40 a 40 day cycle

----------


## Thekidtmac

Thanks slick

----------


## mwolffey

> PP, in relation to Superdrol, in my opinion is easier on your whole body...i ran a 7-8 week SD/PP cycle late last summer as follows: 10mg PP/ 20mg PP/ 30mg PP/ 20mg PP-10mg SD/ 10mg PP-20mg SD/ 30mg SD/ 30mg SD. I ate everything in my path (but really more of a clean bulk) and throughout it all made incredible size and strength gains. The PP portion of the cycle was perfect...but when i got to the SD part, i started getting the dreaded SD backpumps/pain that you could only get away from with sleep...the Superdrol strength gains were MUCH more exaggerated and much quicker than the PP, but i dont think i will ever take any Superdrol again..way too harsh on me, and from what i hear, many others. I had some delayed gyno from this cycle due to my poor pct (didnt start going to forums till 5 months ago) and am taking Letrozole to try and dig myself out and start a Pheraplex only cycle soon. This time with proper nolva/clomid and vitamins for my pct, and not rebound xt(wtf, why would people advertise this for AAS pct?). I know a lot of people say to keep the PP dosage low, but the way my body reacts to it, i thought to do a cycle tapering every 5 days: 20/30/30/40/40/40/40/40 a 40 day cycle








this is by far the most stupid cycle ever, and you should never give out advice again...the taking of two oral methylated products:let alone for 8 weeks is just dumb, even if you do know now about proper pct...nobody listen to this guy :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> this is by far the most stupid cycle ever, and you should never give out advice again...the taking of two oral methylated products:let alone for 8 weeks is just dumb, even if you do know now about proper pct...nobody listen to this guy



Ouch... :Nutkick:

----------


## Cocklyaev

> this is by far the most stupid cycle ever, and you should never give out advice again...the taking of two oral methylated products:let alone for 8 weeks is just dumb, even if you do know now about proper pct...nobody listen to this guy



im just gonna respectfully respond to this...im not giving out advice, im just stating my opinion on the matter, whether or not you think i should be or not....this is the right place to come for varied opinions right? everyones entitled to not listen to me if they please..running those 2 orals was dumb, but im not advising anyone to do that now am i? (maybe you should take that anger out on Designer Supplements, the founders of the "suggested" 9 week cycle of cheap orals that you think i pulled out of my ass) I was merely typing out what i did, stupid or not, in the past..so guys like you don't, in a condescending fashion, tell me to give my full history with these substances in a later post...and if you would read the details of my forthcoming cycle, instead of criticizing a cycle that i have already dissected myself, maybe you wouldnt come off as more of a jackass than yours truly

----------

